# National Rifle Association has obtained a Department of Justice memo calling for nati



## cjones636 (Feb 22, 2013)

> The National Rifle Association has obtained a Department of Justice memo calling for national gun registration and confiscation. The nine page "cursory summary" on current gun control initiatives was not officially released by the Obama administration.
> 
> The DOJ memo states the administration "believes that a gun ban will not work without mandatory gun confiscation" and thinks universal background checks "won't work without requiring national gun registration." Obama has yet to publicly support national registration or firearms confiscation, although the memo reveals his administration is moving in that direction.
> 
> ...


Source: Prison Planet.com » DOJ Memo: Outlaw and Confiscate All Guns


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

public comments are 1/10th of true intent.


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

Yeah well, good luck with that. I say go after anyone pushing this forward based on the 2nd amendment which guarantees my right to keep and bear arms. I say magnify the spot light on anyone who openly violates their oath to support, protect and defend the constitution of the United States of America. I hope the individual states makes their own decision to support the constitution. I for one would like to stand up in public and take that oath myself so I can not just support the constituion but I will also honor my oath. I think if we all do what we can locally we can have a positive influence on others. Clearly someone on the inside made this information available because they felt the need to honor their oath as well. All ours silly differences aside, lets talk to those closest to us like family and friends and co-workers to get their opinions and thoughtfully bring attention to the threats on the constitution and well, us. God Bless our leaders and decision makers and may they have the fortitude and integrity to do what is right. And to those who choose not to honor their oaths...Lets toss them out of office. Any successful opponent can use their violating their oath as the basis they be replaced by an honest hardworking individual. I'm jus sayin'

punch


----------



## Reathe (Nov 17, 2012)

and how long would it take to declare the rest mentally unfit just because they have strong convictions over the bill of rights?


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Confiscation will come thru registration and taxes. Owning a gun will require a "tax" stamp like the full auto's do.


----------



## IngaLisa (Jan 31, 2013)

I am a believer in background checks when a gun is purchased. That is fine with me. I could live with a smaller magazine, if this would prevent mass shootings. That said, this would not have prevented Sandy Hook. The owner of those guns, did not have a handle on her adult kid, and he had access to her guns, and he should not have. I have no concept why she took him shooting, either. This kid had major neurological and mental issues. He was obviously isolated and a loner. But, I am not ready to throw her under the bus either. A killer will obtain guns. It's just very hard to figure out who is a killer before they kill. Here in lies the dilemma. The mental health system has never been very good at identifying killers before they act.

I am totally against a national data base of the 'mentally ill'. It's an abhorrent concept to me. 

That said, I think this 'mental health' issue is a can of worms that no one would want to step into. First of all, it could be used for dissidents, either right or left wing. Don't think you won't ever be considered a dissident. It happens. Stand up for the First Ammedment in some situtations, and you will find yourself on a 'list' real fast. Attend a rally, voila, you are a 'nut'. Oppose the powers that be, and you could find yourself in a mental institution. It's not a far jump that a 'prepper' could find themselves diagnosed with any number of DSM labels, some deservedly so. If we plan on preserving any of our Constitutional rights, I suggest that this mental health idea get bagged fast.

Secondly, it WOULD cause people who need it most, to NOT seek out mental health care. Any one who wants to keep their gun or eventually buy one, will avoid the mental health system like the plague. 

Thirdly, it would put the decision of who gets to own a gun in the psychiatrist's lap, and they don't want the responsibility, any more than most of us would want them to have that responsibility. It would open the door to a tremendous amount of litigation. What is mental illness, a bout with situational depression? Should that person never get to own a gun? What is mental illness? Is neurological impairment considered, things like autism, or Tourettes? What if you take any psychiatric medication? Some of those meds are used for reasons other than mental illness. It's a huge can of worms. 

It can't be implemented. There are too many ethical snafus.

I would like to see fewer guns on the streets, and to do that, people need to feel safe. People are willing to give up a lot of freedom to feel safe. I don't want to go down that road either.


----------



## EvisRaptor (Jan 20, 2013)

Ok all you have to do is look at the UK to see that gun control FAILS TOTALY to prevent gun crime.

Over here handguns NOT LEGAL to own and semi-auto guns are NOT LEGAL to buy new. On top of this each firearm requires a separate licence that limits the amount of ammo you can own AND requires a gun safe that is fixed to the structure of its location.

Yet despite all this CRIMINALS are committing more and more crimes involving firearms and even MILITARY GRADE EXPLOSIVES. The governments reaction, criminalize more of the LAW ABIDING population.

I mean for ****s sake you cant even legally take you bins out if you are not fully dressed at this point.


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

Since someone brought up Sandy Hook. Isn't it funny that the gunman was found with 3 hand guns intially then it was determined to be 4 handguns and a long gun was removed from his vehicle on video tape mind you. And the kooky coroner states at a press conference that all the victims were shot by a long gun. And the media and law enforce just eat it up with a spoon. Don't get me started on the father giggling before his on-air performance a month after losing his child. Wanna guess how much I contributed to sandy relief fund. I'll give you three guesses. If our own goverment lies about this, think what else is also a lie. They say if you find someone embezzling money, what you can document is less that a third of what has actually been stolen. Corruption is like being a little bit pregnant. You either are or you ain't. And our goverment has cancer.

punch (don't I talk good?)


----------

